# Lew's Custom Inshore Speed Spool SLP



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

I bought 2 Lew's Custom Inshore Speed Spool SLP reels about a year ago and have not used them yet.
I have been using Cores for the last ten years and love the durability of them.
I can break them down and clean them with me eyes closed.

My question is has anyone had experience braking them down and doing maintenance. How easy is it to clean them and how durable do you find them?

I have not used them yet mainly because I feel like I'm cheating on my cores.
And I do not want to use them until I'm confident about keeping them clean and functional.
I fish a lot and do maintenance on a regular basis.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd think if you can break down a core, you could break down an Inshore.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Keep the bearing that sits on the spool well lubed. It is a similar configuration to the old Curados and Chronarchs. The only problem is that this bearing is not replaceable. If it goes bad you need a whole new spool.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Spool Bearings*

Keep the bearing that sits on the spool well lubed

I used to have several of those old Curados and I use B12 Carb cleaner with the spray tube and blast the bearing, works great to get all silt from the bearings.
Thx


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Keep the bearing that sits on the spool well lubed. It is a similar configuration to the old Curados and Chronarchs. The only problem is that this bearing is not replaceable. If it goes bad you need a whole new spool.


Is there a spool bearing shown in the schematic that is not replaceable?

http://www.lews.com/assets/media/manuals/casting/CustomInshoreSLP.pdf

I use other Lew's models and I'm just curious about this one.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Part #89. Impossible to remove the pin without damaging the pin bending the shaft or both. One end of the pin is thinner than the other and even with pin pliars it's not possible. If you push on the thin side it just folds over. If you push on the thick side it moves halfway just fine, but it breaks when you grab the small end to pull it through. If you try to drive it through with a punch the shaft bends. I have done 100's of the older Shimanos and never failed once. I am 0 for 10 on Lew's and won't ever try another.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you for the tip. I have recently purchased several and I will make sure I keep that particular bearing lubricated.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok. Thanks for sharing. I have several Lews reels and I that know one day, I'll have to pull that tapered pin and replace that bearing. We'll see if my Hedgehog tool is up to the task.


----------



## 5151 (Feb 14, 2013)

HedgeHog tool works on the Lews Team lite just fine if it is the same pin. Just did mine this weekend.


----------

